# Site Help - Notes / Private Messages



## DECTS (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings
I have sent two notes to someone, and I dont' think they saw either one. Does FA have a delayed sending protocol like that in MS Office Outlook?

If not, is there a way to ensure they get the message that I send?

Thanks

Silent 'DECTS' Paw


----------



## Taralack (Jan 8, 2011)

Nothing I can really think of short of shouting on their page asking if they received your note :V


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 8, 2011)

If you look in your Notes outbox, you'll be able to see if the notes have been read or not.


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 20, 2022)

I do have a question about notes. What does an orange triangle pointing down on the left of a recipient's name mean?


----------



## luffy (Nov 20, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> I do have a question about notes. What does an orange triangle pointing down on the left of a recipient's name mean?


I've never seen this.  Post a screenshot?  Also, this thread is from 11 years ago.


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 22, 2022)

luffy said:


> I've never seen this.  Post a screenshot?  Also, this thread is from 11 years ago.


My computer doesn't want to connect to wi-fi recently, but if you have PSN I could send it to you via PS Messages!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 22, 2022)

luffy said:


> I've never seen this.  Post a screenshot?  Also, this thread is from 11 years ago.


Could there be a badge that looks like a triangle? I know my notes from a staff member show their badge to the left of their name. I can’t recall what all badges there are - they were introduced close to the end of my stint on staff.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2022)

I must relinquish my crown as the necro king.


----------



## luffy (Nov 22, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Could there be a badge that looks like a triangle? I know my notes from a staff member show their badge to the left of their name. I can’t recall what all badges there are - they were introduced close to the end of my stint on staff.


The only ones I'm aware of are the FA+ paw and staff icon


----------

